# Window casing around j channel on existing siding



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The short answer is, yes, it will cause problems. Vinyl siding needs to be free to expand and contract. Nailing or screwing trim on through the vinyl will cause issues with the proper play, necessary to vinyls nature.


----------



## zacharyw (Nov 17, 2010)

What are my options or is there any way around this? The look of the house without window casings is driving me nuts. Is there a simple DIY option?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Zach,
after figuring what size trim you want to add, you could cut the siding back, install new channel and fit your trim to the new space. Pain in the butt, but vinyl is easy enough to cut with snips, remove panels, etc. They are also always coming out with new accessories for vinyl siding. I have seen solid corner posts with a groove made into them to accept the siding which eliminates the need for the channel. They may have trim made that way, google it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## zacharyw (Nov 17, 2010)

The house already has fake vinyl shudders screwed through the siding into the house that have been there for at least ten years and they haven't created a problem yet. Would adding trim really be any different?

BTW the house is white so I don't think the vinyl expands that much from heat anyways


----------



## DonV (Nov 13, 2008)

zacharyw said:


> The house already has fake vinyl shudders screwed through the siding into the house that have been there for at least ten years and they haven't created a problem yet. Would adding trim really be any different?
> 
> BTW the house is white so I don't think the vinyl expands that much from heat anyways


You really would be much better with the earlier recommendation of cutting the siding back installing new J and then putting your trim up. The siding is very easy to cut especially if you use an angle grinder The toughest part is putting the new J in as you have to slide it onto the siding and the back leg has a tendency to catch on any and all minor obstructions. Another option would be to just remove the siding around the openings put your trim up Followed by the J and then recut the siding to fit. Vinyl siding is very easy to get unhooked even in the middle of a run. Just wait for nice warm weather and it can be easily removed.

firehawkmph's idea of looking for a preformed vinyl trim with built in J would be your easiest correct option. It would require the siding being removed.

You may be able to get away with your idea. I've seen builders do similar techniques putting up the decorative pediments and surrounds around windows right on top of the siding. But most I have seen are falling off, trapping water and crushing the siding. It's a pretty shoddy practice in my opinion. 

Besides the expansion contraction issue you would be trying to attach something solid on top of hollow siding profile. The more you try to pull it in tight the more you will crush the hollow siding. Can't recommend your idea at all.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well actually i think the op can do what he proposes

i'm thinking pre make the trim and screw it over the top of the siding keeping j channels intact,like he said its really not much different than a shutter install

and his thinking on the the white siding is pretty intuitive


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> not much different than a shutter install


I said no untill the wisdom of TS arrived.:notworthy:

I’d agree if he notched out for the thickness of the face of the J.

Still think it would look better if the siding was cut back though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks ronnie but you ain't no slouch either:thumbsup:

actually all the answers are correct:thumbup:

but as long as a drainage plane is maintained and the trim doesn't overly restrict the siding,i really think its do able


----------



## zacharyw (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll probably spend the winter pondering it. It's one of those things where you're only working part time but just got married and moved in and you have the itch do remodel. We've completely redone the inside to period turn of the century style with the help of my parents.

I wish the house didn't have vinyl siding as I think its tacky but that's a whole other discussion for another day. I'm a sucker for old buildings.


----------

